
Ask HN: Static Site Analytics Without Cookies? - nmca
I run a couple of static sites, and am interested in aggregate stats about visitors - total number, referrer&#x2F;origin, time of day and maybe location at the resolution of like, 100Km or so (eg State of origin or similar).<p>Are there any easy ways to do this that don&#x27;t need a cookie consent pop-up, and are GDPR compliant (by recording zero PII)?<p>I&#x27;m happy to trade recording much less information about users in order to achieve this.
======
barneythedino
It may not be quite where you want it yet, but take a look at
[https://github.com/usefathom/fathom](https://github.com/usefathom/fathom). In
particular you may be interested in issue
[https://github.com/usefathom/fathom/issues/40](https://github.com/usefathom/fathom/issues/40)
where cookies are discussed.

------
EE84M3i
The oldschool way of doing this is programs like awstats that parse the web
server logs, which can do all the things you're talking about and is in
Debian/Ubuntu repos. I don't know if there's a fancier similar tool that
people use these days, but AWStats gets the job done.

I wouldn't say they record zero PII but they don't record much additional PII
over what your logs already use.

